# Thirsty



## Natsby

Hello, I am being brave and venturing over from ttc over 35, I am just five weeks and a few days pregnant and they only major symptom I have is being soooo thirsty all the time. Anyone else get this or is it maybe something else not the bean doing it?
Also, really weird, I am very allergic to animals and for the last two weeks I have been able to be with dogs and horses and feel fine. I can´t find anything else on the net about allergies disappearing, I just hope it stays like this.
Anyone else got something new that seems an unlikely symptom?
Fingers crossed this one is a sticky bean!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats and welcome over! How exciting for you! Not sure about the increased thirst or disappearing allergies, but you definitely want to stay as hydrated as possible so that may be your body telling you what it needs this early on. And I say enjoy the disappearing allergies while you can!!! That sounds like a positive side effect!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## StillFertile

Congratulations and welcome! :)

I am thirsty all the time too and am drinking loads and loads of water.


----------



## spikey doodle

Congrats & Welcome :D

I was very thirsty very early on, and I'm normal such a camel! I think it's quite normal, as your body is preparing for all that extra fluid/placenta.

Not sure about the allergies though...


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey Natsby! Contgratulations - brilliant news!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Natsby said:


> Hello, I am being brave and venturing over from ttc over 35, I am just five weeks and a few days pregnant and they only major symptom I have is being soooo thirsty all the time. Anyone else get this or is it maybe something else not the bean doing it?
> Also, really weird, I am very allergic to animals and for the last two weeks I have been able to be with dogs and horses and feel fine. I can´t find anything else on the net about allergies disappearing, I just hope it stays like this.
> Anyone else got something new that seems an unlikely symptom?
> Fingers crossed this one is a sticky bean!

I still can not believe how thirsty I am!!! This is the one symptom no-body told me about! all the others I was fully away of - MS, cramps, metalic taste, fatigue! Knew about them but the thirst!! Oh my gosh - cant drink enough! 
Does this eventually go away?


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Natsby! Really pleased and delighted for you. I was very thirsty in first trimester, it has eased off a little bit now. No idea about the allergies though! Although my eczema did get much better during my last pregnancy so maybe that's related. It hasn't happened this time though.


----------



## kel21

Hey ladies! Can't wait to join you over here. Just wanted to share that I was extremely thirsty with my ds! Not so much during the day, but at night I couldn't get enough! And I hate water! I don't remember it so much in the begining, for me it was the middle to the end!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi natsby! Congrats hun!!!
I am always very thirsty while pregnant and nursing


----------



## Nat0619

Firstly, congratulations and welcome :happydance:

Secondly, being very thirsty was the very first symptom I had with this pregnancy and I have continued to get pretty thirsty all the way through, although it was worst in First Tri I think :thumbup: Mine started days before my AF was even due and I particularly got it in the evenings.

Happy and healthy pregnancy to you :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

I'm being brave and venturing over here at just 4 weeks. But omg - I'm so thirsty too!!!! I'm another camel so this is a huge change for me. No idea about the allergies but if being pregnant clears up my eczema, I will be very happy.


----------

